# greenup dam skipjack



## lonnieblack1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Have any one seen any skipjack or seen any one catching some I'm coming up there Tuesday for some do y'all think it will be a good trip.


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

i've seen no skipjack yet. right now river is muddy, have seen river shiners and a few shad though. hope this helps.


----------



## lonnieblack1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank u I'll be coming up Tuesdays so I hope it go good that day and thank u. Anything else comes up please let me know.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

if I was driving from Dayton I would wait a couple weeks I seen none last 2 days


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

fishercreekrick said:


> if I was driving from Dayton I would wait a couple weeks I seen none last 2 days


Nice to hear from you Rick!! I'll be driving from Minford tomorrw. I've been getting the Hybrids right by the stairway, Whites at the kiddie pool, and more Hybrids all the way up at the end by the steps right on the sidewalk. Tons of small Saugers too. Haven't seen the first Skipjack but I'll fish the kiddie pool a little longer tomorrow and if they are there I'll let you know.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey Dave, how and where are you catching the sauger, ive been trying but not had any luck, thanks


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I've actually been catching them while fishing for the Hybrid Stripers and Whites. I use mainly soft plastics that resemble the minnows. Not earth shaking numbers but if I targeted them I would probably catch more This one hit a Zoom Superfluke by the stairway.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for the info., Im new on here. I was thinking about trying today, but didnt want to drive down if they were not bitting, again thanks.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Still no Skipjacks today


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

How's the water today, any sauger bitting?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

No Saugers but whites & Hybrids. They are shutting generation ( the turbines) between 4-8 now. Did it about 11 today and things shut down after that.


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

Thought i had one up river today in huntington, hit right off a bridge pilling, and felt like it died upon retrieve. I was hoping to have one for the freezer. But just a baby white bass over matched by the rod and line. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

pppatrick said:


> Thought i had one up river today in huntington, hit right off a bridge pilling, and felt like it died upon retrieve. I was hoping to have one for the freezer. But just a baby white bass over matched by the rod and line.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


One of these skipjacks???


----------



## lonnieblack1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Aw yea lol daveo good fish man yes yea yea


----------



## ManitouDan (Nov 14, 2011)

do people fish for skipjack just for fun ? not really an edible fish right ? just curious with all the other species why someone would want to catch skipjack .


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

@Dan, Bait for cats. 

Yeah dave, one of those. Haha.











Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

ManitouDan said:


> do people fish for skipjack just for fun ? not really an edible fish right ? just curious with all the other species why someone would want to catch skipjack .


 Oh yeah, you can catch them for fun. Ultralight tackle, jumping out of the water, kids catching 2 or 3 at a time. Most folks get them for Catfish bait to freeze and we get them on the spot and use them for bait, but they can be an absolute blast to catch.


----------



## ManitouDan (Nov 14, 2011)

Dave -- if I ever get time I'll PM you when me and the boat are free to hit the dam .. Im in ptown. dan


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

ManitouDan said:


> Dave -- if I ever get time I'll PM you when me and the boat are free to hit the dam .. Im in ptown. dan


Cool Sounds like fun


----------



## lonnieblack1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Well today I got 7 huge hybrids few drums and drum line please..... 6 skippys yes its really slow but they are on the way...


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

lonnieblack1 i'm happy to see your trip paid off some. when the river settles a bit and they finish the maintenance that is going on now, the fishing is going to get a lot better. we'll keep an eye out for the skipjacks and let you know when they're running good.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

look111 said:


> lonnieblack1 i'm happy to see your trip paid off some. when the river settles a bit and they finish the maintenance that is going on now, the fishing is going to get a lot better. we'll keep an eye out for the skipjacks and let you know when they're running good.


What a nice guy Look111, what you doin fishin with a bunch of nuts like us?


----------



## lonnieblack1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone see y'all soon


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Hey Dave I must be nutty too because it doesn't get any better than wetting a line and swapping stories that are 99% bs, lol. Can't wait to tell you about the one I hooked and it decided it wanted to go down river, it took my jig and yumdinger with it!!! Well I guess I just told you. See you on the bank soon.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

look111 said:


> Hey Dave I must be nutty too because it doesn't get any better than wetting a line and swapping stories that are 99% bs, lol. Can't wait to tell you about the one I hooked and it decided it wanted to go down river, it took my jig and yumdinger with it!!! Well I guess I just told you. See you on the bank soon.


Hah, just couldn't turn that fish huh! Luv it!! Yum Dingers, the next best bait!


----------



## t3ch (Apr 26, 2013)

Gonna be heading out tomorrow maybe, hopefully I can get some good skips for bait.


----------

